# White Perch



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about hitting the White Perch run this year. I have not gone in about 20 years... are shad darts still the preference? If not, what artificials work the best?

:fishing:


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

where you gona fish at


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes shad darts still do the trick depending where you are. Bloodworms and sometimes nightcrawlers work great if off of a pier


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Neon green curly jigs work great around pier pilings...

Sandcrab


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Red Bridges.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

I've caught some yesterday on the Choptank using night crawlers and grass shrimp. The run has certainly strated on the eastern shore. Fished Mattawoman in So MD Saturday using minnows and Night crawlers, no WP only a single Yellow.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

they re catching jumbos at ft washington on Bws!!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Shad darts are still a great catcher especially tipped with a grass shrimp or blood worm. 
I prefer small crappie jigs like the mini mite or trout magnets.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*Perch*

Earl of DC where in Ft. Wash can u catch some perch? It's close by and I won't have to far to travel


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

piscataway park/colonial farms off farmington rod!!!
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotlowertidalpotomac.html


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*License requirement*

Which licnese at piscataway park? MD fresh water license, MD tidal water. or DC?

I am not familiar with the area.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

No way I would waste BW's on White perch. Nightcrawlers work great anywhere the perch are not just off a pier


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I think your bay licence will be good Joe


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> No way I would waste BW's on White perch. Nightcrawlers work great anywhere the perch are not just off a pier


normally you are rt but at this place the catfish will jack the WPs to get to the nitecrawlers!!!


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Will give it a shout soon ED. Thx again!!:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> normally you are rt but at this place the catfish will jack the WPs to get to the nitecrawlers!!!


Myself, I'd rather eat catfish than WP. Especially the little ones. nice and sweet


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

After all this rain the run will be over before it clears up.I'm going back to beachwood park and try to catch some move wp,yp and catfish as soon as the rain stops................woody:fishing:


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*beachwood park*

Went by beachwood park road but I could not find the park I saw a gentleman who showed me a small trail from the street, "is that really the way to the park ? then he said its about 1 mile down through the bushes why should I put myself in that situation possible attach by a bear  I will wait for better days


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

supercast said:


> went by beachwood park road but i could not find the park i saw a gentleman who showed me a small trail from the street, "is that really the way to the park ? Then he said its about 1 mile down through the bushes why should i put myself in that situation possible attach by a bear  I will wait for better days


grrrrr


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

It's 100 yards to the water and what bears , if you are to old to walk a 100 yards you are to old to fish.............woody:fishing:


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> they re catching jumbos at ft washington on Bws!!!


where in Ft. Wash?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> piscataway park/colonial farms off farmington rod!!!
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotlowertidalpotomac.html


appreciate that.. I figured you was talking bout that spot


----------

